# mosquito lakes future



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just wanted to give people a heads up they there will be "weed control" proposed and implemented. The pleasure boaters have voiced their concerns, so feel free to voice your concerns to the resource manager on the link if you have appreciated the fishing improvement due to weed growth. 



Mosquito Creek Lake Master Plan


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Always the pleasure boaters that ruin a fishery, bad part is the main reason the state has the money to do this stuff is because of sportsmen, not the pleasure boaters! Just my opinion and probably wrong! haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think you are pretty spot on. there is contact info at the end up the page. send the people some messages.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Always the pleasure boaters that ruin a fishery, bad part is the main reason the state has the money to do this stuff is because of sportsmen, not the pleasure boaters! Just my opinion and probably wrong! haha


You mention where all the money comes from... The federal excise tax of 10% on all fishing related
items, has been in place for 15 years now. Can you imagine the money that has been made off that?
You're talking Billions and Billions of dollars. Wonder where it's $$$ all at.
40 Billion a year spent on fishing, X 10% X 15 years.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

speak up and contact them. they don't care about fishing at any other lake, they need to take a step back from this one. remember when they accidentally drained woodcock lake in PA this year...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> You mention where all the money comes from... The federal excise tax of 10% on all fishing related
> items, has been in place for 15 years now. Can you imagine the money that has been made off that?
> You're talking Billions and Billions of dollars. Wonder where it's $$$ all at.
> 40 Billion a year spent on fishing, X 10% X 15 years.


Been going on since the 70's.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Just repeating what I’ve been told. So don’t shoot the messenger. This is more than an inconvenience to the pleasure boaters. These are not the native weeds that are just fine in the lake. This invasive strain will, if nothing is done, choke out the lake and no one will be boating or fishing. What I do know is they are in year 5 of weed control in Pymatuning and the fishing while different is still very good. Weed control is going to happen. And if you don’t want it in Milton, Berlin, West Branch etc. we better start taking better care of our boats and trailers when bouncing between lakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone been to chautauqua in the summer


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Been going on since the 70's.


The 10% tax I'm referring to started in 2005, I know because I had to start paying it.
It was all cooked-up by Ray Scott, to, supposedly, improve boat ramps and such facilities
around the country.
And we were audited in 2008, to see if we were all set up and paying it. They don't mess around.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

esox72 said:


> Just repeating what I’ve been told. So don’t shoot the messenger. This is more than an inconvenience to the pleasure boaters. These are not the native weeds that are just fine in the lake. This invasive strain will, if nothing is done, choke out the lake and no one will be boating or fishing. What I do know is they are in year 5 of weed control in Pymatuning and the fishing while different is still very good. Weed control is going to happen. And if you don’t want it in Milton, Berlin, West Branch etc. we better start taking better care of our boats and trailers when bouncing between lakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not shooting the messenger, but since the weeds have been killed at pymatuning there have been issues. Bass populations are down because of over harvest and have had reduced numbers of fish due to increase predation by predator fish. The perch population has exploded with an increased number of stunted or immature fish. The white perch population has also drastically increased. An immediate impact of a lack of weed growth was a diminished walleye population from stocking fry into barren waters. And these are all issues people on here. have stated and complained about. The state has also verified these issues but have stated alwives were to blame and stocked hybrids. 

I also do not think, and this idea is not based upon opinion, but it is show through evidence at some southern lakes and northern lakes that the turbidity and ice coverage during winter will prevent the weeds from effectually taking over the lake. i will do my best to provide instances and articles that I have read, please just give me time...



BeerBatter said:


> Anyone been to chautauqua in the summer


Yes, the southern basin is devoid of weeds and the fishing is effected greatly. There are also continual algae blooms as the weeds are not there to absorb the phosphates from the agricultural run off. but the home owners are happy...


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnboy, I admit I cannot dispute anything you said above directly. I fish Pyma for musky mostly and walleye occasionally over the last 30 years. While it’s been up and down over time the last two years its been good for me with the weeds in April/May and without in September/October. Spend the summer on Lake Erie. The only thing I can back up with is this video from PA about fish populations. 



Which basically says the walleye is as goods as it been in a long time in numbers and average size. As far as the weeds we’ll have to see how it plays out but what I was only really trying to say is we can do our part to do a little extra cleaning and slow down the spread to other lakes. I like the weeds that used to be there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I voiced my opinion sent via email! Killing weeds with killer is no good! Only mechanical means is the only way ! Chautauqua panfish have been affected big time with the loss of good weeds! Sad the way this country is going in all aspects this is one of them! Unreal no weeds blow and it’s a fact!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Not shooting the messenger, but since the weeds have been killed at pymatuning there have been issues. Bass populations are down because of over harvest and have had reduced numbers of fish due to increase predation by predator fish. The perch population has exploded with an increased number of stunted or immature fish. The white perch population has also drastically increased. An immediate impact of a lack of weed growth was a diminished walleye population from stocking fry into barren waters. And these are all issues people on here. have stated and complained about. The state has also verified these issues but have stated alwives were to blame and stocked hybrids.
> 
> I also do not think, and this idea is not based upon opinion, but it is show through evidence at some southern lakes and northern lakes that the turbidity and ice coverage during winter will prevent the weeds from effectually taking over the lake. i will do my best to provide instances and articles that I have read, please just give me time...
> 
> ...


 Do you have any info to back up your statements or are you just spilling what you "think" is happening?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Already hearing limited spraying! Not good for the people that get it!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Do you have any info to back up your statements or are you just spilling what you "think" is happening?


Yes crestliner, you have to read my full reply, as it stated, I had to re locate my sources. Please don't be redundant. I read many many scholarly journals, research articles, and also do my own research/contact biologists/ ect. This isn't a new fight, just new to the area. 
And for the sake of argument, since you felt the need to call me out, do you have sources or a any reason to call me out?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Crestliner, here are some of my sources.
The effects of Turbidity v. hydrilla growth ( this is an important feature of Mosquito because it delays the growth of hydrilla in the spring and shortens the over-all growth period) [Effects of suspended silts in waters on the growth and chlorophyll fluorescence characteristics of Hydrilla verticillata] - PubMed
Treatment of hydrilla ( shows some treatment meathods that are in general use can reduce fish populations up to 32% and an 18% reduction in biomass) (it also touches on reduction of weeds through cooler temperatures-does not kill the tubers, just reduces the amount on weeds)https://www.apms.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/japm-54-01-01.pdf
Here is some other good reading that give more un-biased information on the subject


hydrilla growth rate v ice coverage - Google Search




https://www.tva.com/environment/environmental-stewardship/angler's-aquatic-plant-id/hydrilla-(d-hyrdilla-m-hydrilla)







Death to the Hydrilla


Death to the Hydrilla



www.ultimatebass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> I voiced my opinion sent via email! Killing weeds with killer is no good! Only mechanical means is the only way ! Chautauqua panfish have been affected big time with the loss of good weeds! Sad the way this country is going in all aspects this is one of them! Unreal no weeds blow and it’s a fact!


This is a common misconception. Hydrilla should not be removed mechanically. It cause the plant to break off and spread at a higher rate. The preferred weed treatment of fishermen would be grass carp. The second option, would be pellet's that target the tubers. My issue would be if they decide to nuke the lake with them, or target large sections that would reduce the biomass of greatly and redistribute the fish populations. 
Sprays are the worst options as they are spread by currents and wind to a much higher surface area. Sprays are the cheapest and usually are the least discriminate of the plants and fish they kill.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> This is a common misconception. Hydrilla should not be removed mechanically. It cause the plant to break off and spread at a higher rate. The preferred weed treatment of fishermen would be grass carp. The second option, would be pellet's that target the tubers. My issue would be if they decide to nuke the lake with them, or target large sections that would reduce the biomass of greatly and redistribute the fish populations.
> Sprays are the worst options as they are spread by currents and wind to a much higher surface area. Sprays are the cheapest and usually are the least discriminate of the plants and fish they kill.


Good points have not heard that on the mechanical way but with boats carrying them from lake to lake make sense! But am against spraying period ! Grass carp 3-5 per acre and squitter is I thknk over 6000 acres! Pellets maybe but I don’t think an killer is good for consumption of fish


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

if I'm not mistaken Mosquito is also a water source for Warren so you would think that would a big impact on how things are done. Johnboy you seem very educated in this matter and without reading your articles yet even though we like the weeds is there even a safe way to treat them if they were to do so?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I enjoy reading and have been able to tie it into my profession. through a stroke of luck or misfortune, I went from planning on going into fisheries biology and went into Teaching English. Lots of similarities and no regrets. I also enjoy research and abstracts...
So the gist of it is no, there is not a safe way to treat the weeds. And most, due to cost, are over zealous with treatments and essentially Nuke the lake. This negative impact can be seen in Florida and California, but has been embraced in other lakes (esp around the TVA impoundments). Many of the chemicals they use cause crashes in ecosystems, both through predation and issues with oxygen levels and later major issue with algae blooms. 
Best case for weed control is a slow introduction of grass carp or selectively targeting weed edges with the pellets. the pellets generally dissipate into a smaller area and are much more targeted. 

But, while this is a perfect world, there is much more data suggests that both intentionally and un-intentionally, management techniques and practices tend to over treat lakes so that re application isn't needed. They essentially nuke the lake.


ranger487 said:


> if I'm not mistaken Mosquito is also a water source for Warren so you would think that would a big impact on how things are done. Johnboy you seem very educated in this matter and without reading your articles yet even though we like the weeds is there even a safe way to treat them if they were to do so?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> The 10% tax I'm referring to started in 2005, I know because I had to start paying it.
> It was all cooked-up by Ray Scott, to, supposedly, improve boat ramps and such facilities
> around the country.
> And we were audited in 2008, to see if we were all set up and paying it. They don't mess around.


The Pittman - Robertson Act was designed in the late 30's but changed many times. In the 70's it established. I believe in the 2000's it was massaged or re-worked. Had nothing to do with Ray Scott, was started by Roosevelt.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnboy, Thank you for the information. Yes, good reads.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's great information about hydrilla ..... but the main good weed in Mosquito, is Eurasian Mil Foil. In fact, while I can't say for certain that there isn't any hydrilla in Mosquito, I have never seen any in the 40 plus years I have been fishing the lake. Milfoil, and curly pond weed are probably the most prevalent species of good weeds. I've seen some patches of coontail here and there, and in the last 5 or 6 years, something that looks like eel grass. But no hydrilla. The stuff that is invading the shallows and in some years (it depends on how much and how long the ice cover is) choking out the mil foil beds, is some stringy kind of junk. But the heavy weed beds that pretty much run the entire length of the south side of the lake, is Eurasian mil foil.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Crestliner, here are some of my sources.
> The effects of Turbidity v. hydrilla growth ( this is an important feature of Mosquito because it delays the growth of hydrilla in the spring and shortens the over-all growth period) [Effects of suspended silts in waters on the growth and chlorophyll fluorescence characteristics of Hydrilla verticillata] - PubMed
> Treatment of hydrilla ( shows some treatment meathods that are in general use can reduce fish populations up to 32% and an 18% reduction in biomass) (it also touches on reduction of weeds through cooler temperatures-does not kill the tubers, just reduces the amount on weeds)https://www.apms.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/japm-54-01-01.pdf
> Here is some other good reading that give more un-biased information on the subject
> ...


Right, muddy water prevents weed growth, we all know that, Dont have to read an article. ANd the 32% fish reduction you point out happened at 1 lake in Florida. 1. Grass carp require 7 fish per acre and only consume weeds for 7 yrs max. so will need to be replaced every 6-7 yrs. That's approx. 45,500 fish per 7 yrs at about $16 each or $728,000 or over $100000 per yr. I believe that is your answer. Thanks for the reading!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Yes crestliner, you have to read my full reply, as it stated, I had to re locate my sources. Please don't be redundant. I read many many scholarly journals, research articles, and also do my own research/contact biologists/ ect. This isn't a new fight, just new to the area.
> And for the sake of argument, since you felt the need to call me out, do you have sources or a any reason to call me out?


I asked you a question, that's all. Who's being redundant?? Don't be so defensive, what "sources" would you like to see? I didn't state any claimed facts yet. Soooo, no sources. Although here is one I found for you that actually backs up some of the info you stated! 
Fighting the aquatic invasion at Mosquito Creek Lake will require careful planning. They are still trying to decide what to do as all methods have draw backs. Maybe you can help them with that and share your immense wealth of knowledge on the subject?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Well I have seen Chautauqua , portage lakes in sections , sections of Erie , hurt Mogador panfish , also wingfoot!! That’s just northeast Ohio! Take away weeds u take away food , hiding places for small fish and oxygen! It’s bad period they say fish can’t live in the hydrilla but I have seen them in weeds so thick I got remove the the weeds to catch them! My opinion is still cut and cut mechanically they will spread any ways! We need cold winters with ice! Maybe the so called green people the libs will save us


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I got rid of most of the weeds in my pond, led to better easier fishing with no ill effects to the fish


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

MagicMarker said:


> I got rid of most of the weeds in my pond, led to better easier fishing with no ill effects to the fish


 bud that’s a controlled pond not a public fishery with a bigger ecosystem! To a fishermen that says it’s easier to fish well no comment! I fish waters that u can see the fish but most of the time they will not eat but they are relaxing and hiding under cover!


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Pellet herbicide treatments are much more costly but way more effective at submergent plant control. Spraying and liquid applications are way cheaper but also are indiscriminate on what plants are killed..I would assume these treatments will be with a liquid formula...Th Amy Cores main objective is to maintain navigable waterways. FIshing and environmental concerns are not their main focus.Gona be hard to convince them against treatment but def worth a try.. Im all for controlling millfoil but I would hope these herbicide applications are targeted not just broadcast applications..Loss of weed growth will def effect the fishery.. Non native Grass carp are not the answer either...most natural resource managers don't like to use grass carp anymore..They are sold as sterile but have been found reproducing in the state..last thing you want is a reproducing population of grass carp eating all of our lake vegetation...plus grass carp don't discriminate between native and non native plant species.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> I asked you a question, that's all. Who's being redundant?? Don't be so defensive, what "sources" would you like to see? I didn't state any claimed facts yet. Soooo, no sources. Although here is one I found for you that actually backs up some of the info you stated!
> Fighting the aquatic invasion at Mosquito Creek Lake will require careful planning. They are still trying to decide what to do as all methods have draw backs. Maybe you can help them with that and share your immense wealth of knowledge on the subject?


Yeah, It's redundant when I say that I have sources to back up an opinion, state I have to locate sources, and then have you come in and ask for the sources... that is redundancy at it's core. Not being defensive, but this this isn't the first post you have popped up on and imparted your views trying to get a rise out of someone, I'm just not afraid to call you out on it. 

And, for the record, I have reached out and provided angler input to the park resource officer and social media director. The park officer has not responded. I am more than willing to argue any of my above points with them or provide extra materials that they may not have considered.

Also, to make it in any government capacity you have to have a solid plan before ANY press release comes out. you are either naïve or dumb if you think the USACE is considering options/ taking opinions and hasn't already come up with a plan.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Osmerus said:


> Pellet herbicide treatments are much more costly but way more effective at submergent plant control. Spraying and liquid applications are way cheaper but also are indiscriminate on what plants are killed..I would assume these treatments will be with a liquid formula...Th Amy Cores main objective is to maintain navigable waterways. FIshing and environmental concerns are not their main focus.Gona be hard to convince them against treatment but def worth a try.. Im all for controlling millfoil but I would hope these herbicide applications are targeted not just broadcast applications..Loss of weed growth will def effect the fishery.. Non native Grass carp are not the answer either...most natural resource managers don't like to use grass carp anymore..They are sold as sterile but have been found reproducing in the state..last thing you want is a reproducing population of grass carp eating all of our lake vegetation...plus grass carp don't discriminate between native and non native plant species.


you are spot on with your assessment of the situation. So this is what baffles me, the USACE has taken very little interest in recreational activities, and I can't figure out why they care now? I also have so many questions for them, so maybe if I voice them, someone can help me out
1. Mosquito is a reservoir, prior to impoundment, there weren't any natural vegetation, so why should they be worried about something that like that anyways?
2. It's 2021, and they are just not worried about spreading weeds to other lakes? they have never provided any washout areas, informational literature at the ramps for novice or rec boaters, nor would they ever enforce this. Why start caring now if they haven't given an 💩💩💩 in the past?
3. navigation is no more an issue than at berlin, so why this, and why now. I feel there is so much more to this, and they aren't saying.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I would def encourage everyone to send them a comment..I will be....let your voice be heard. The more people that comment the more they will understand our concenrs. Push for targeted treatments if they have to treat the lake. I have sat in on some meetings and conference's with the Army Core in the past on diff topics around N Ohio. They do listen and are sympathetic to people concerns but at the same time they also tend to do what their mission objectives state...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Osmerus said:


> I would def encourage everyone to send them a comment..I will be....let your voice be heard. The more people that comment the more they will understand our concenrs. Push for targeted treatments if they have to treat the lake. I have sat in on some meetings and conference's with the Army Core in the past on diff topics around N Ohio. They do listen and are sympathetic to people concerns but at the same time they also tend to do what their mission objectives state...


one of my issues was with the social media director who let the public know that there HAD been a hearing, not that there was a hearing. Unless you had been following and looking at the USACE page you wouldn't have known. It's frustrating, because I know that there would have been a number of people there to counter the recreational boater complaints.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Yeah, It's redundant when I say that I have sources to back up an opinion, state I have to locate sources, and then have you come in and ask for the sources... that is redundancy at it's core. Not being defensive, but this this isn't the first post you have popped up on and imparted your views trying to get a rise out of someone, I'm just not afraid to call you out on it.
> 
> And, for the record, I have reached out and provided angler input to the park resource officer and social media director. The park officer has not responded. I am more than willing to argue any of my above points with them or provide extra materials that they may not have considered.
> 
> Also, to make it in any government capacity you have to have a solid plan before ANY press release comes out. you are either naïve or dumb if you think the USACE is considering options/ taking opinions and hasn't already come up with a plan.


Maybe they didn't respond because they don't care about your opinions. I am sure they know what they are doing. But hey, keep at it! No, not being naive or dumb, nice try at an insult. Did you ever think the plan was to tell the media they are considering options while they do more research? Did someone tell you different or are you just making accusations with your insults?
Also, being redundant is repeating something unnecessarily. I did ask a question that you answered but I don't believe that is being redundant.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

crestliner TS said:


> Maybe they didn't respond because they don't care about your opinions. I am sure they know what they are doing. But hey, keep at it! No, not being naive or dumb, nice try at an insult. Did you ever think the plan was to tell the media they are considering options while they do more research? Did someone tell you different or are you just making accusations with your insults?
> Also, being redundant is repeating something unnecessarily. I did ask a question that you answered but I don't believe that is being redundant.


Do you have any anecdotal evidence or anything positive to add to this post or are we still trolling here?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Fighting the aquatic invasion at Mosquito Creek Lake will require careful planning


Mosquito Creek Lake is facing an aquatic invasion that is green, thick, and sometimes slimy. The invaders are responsible for damaging boat motors and slowly choking out fish and plant life by depriving them of oxygen.




www.dvidshub.net




Just came across this on Target Walleye. Didn’t read it but made me think of this thread.


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lake level drawdown and the subsequent exposure of sediments to prolonged freezing and/or drying is an inexpensive means of aquatic weed control. Drawdowns serve to stress plants and could physically remove them from their habitat. Low water levels will expose the plants to desiccation and could ultimately affect plant vascular structure, thereby rendering the plant incapable of nutrient transport and function. This can temporarily reduce plant density for an undetermined period of time. They use to lower mosquito significantly every year. Have not seen this done for quite some time. Maybe this would help? May be worth questioning?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Do you have any anecdotal evidence or anything positive to add to this post or are we still trolling here?


I believe my breakdown of carp costs was pretty informative and positive don't you? Sorry it blew up your idea!~


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't see mosquito getting much recreational use... Fish it 3-4 days a week and see few if any jet skiers no skiing behind boats and no tubing....what is the big issue...the weed walleye bite is phenomenal and the crappie are so easy to catch it is ridiculous.... Anyone who thinks the weeds are hurting fish populations needs their head examined...the guys catching the big numbers mostly keep their mouths shut or face the internet crowd descending on them...I can tell you this much... Someone sprayed a bay with weed killer on the east side below the benches maybe 7 years ago and that bay took 6 yrs to start supporting enough growth to hold Walleyes again....if they wipe out large expanses of weedage with chemicals the lake will be years in recovery....if you are not catching fish at mosquito don't blame the weeds or fish populations being down...instead learn some new techniques and find some new areas ...the fish are there!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You are spot on fishnmachine. leave it be. If you don't like dealing with weeds, get your fishing in early in the year,
then move to a lake more your liking. We are very fortunate here in NE Ohio. Plenty of lakes to fish.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> The Pittman - Robertson Act was designed in the late 30's but changed many times. In the 70's it established. I believe in the 2000's it was massaged or re-worked. Had nothing to do with Ray Scott, was started by Roosevelt.


Yes, Pittman-Robertson has been around a long time. I believed the new one was the Wallop-Breaux fund, but a little research showed that was not the case. That was an amendment tacked on the Dingell-Johnson fund for sportfish restoration which was enacted in 1950. So, I don't really know that the most recent one is.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yes, Pittman-Robertson has been around a long time. I believed the new one was the Wallop-Breaux fund, but a little research showed that was not the case. That was an amendment tacked on the Dingell-Johnson fund for sportfish restoration which was enacted in 1950. So, I don't really know that the most recent one is.


I can't remember the office name, but I find it if I can.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I used to fish Highlandtown in SE Ohio. It is a small lake but had weeds and the fishing was great. Grass carp were introduced, the weeds were gone and fishing went down hill after that. Have not been there in 2-3 years but no weeds.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Food for thought.. Is easy fishing a sign of a healthy lake or it's swansong? Mosquito is undergoing rapid, man-made eutrophication. There is too much a good thing, weed growth in a lake is no exception.


Eurasian Watermilfoil


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

All about the weeds restricting non fishermen in my opinion !Like I said we need colder winters and less people in the world


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

doegirl said:


> Food for thought.. Is easy fishing a sign of a healthy lake or it's swansong? Mosquito is undergoing rapid, man-made eutrophication. There is too much a good thing, weed growth in a lake is no exception.
> 
> 
> Eurasian Watermilfoil


good read Doegirl, thanks for the post. Here's more explanation on "eutrophication"









Eutrophication- Definition, Causes, Classification, Effects and FAQs on Eutrophication.


Eutrophication-Eutrophication is the Process in which a Water Body of an Ecosystem becomes Overly Enriched by Natural or Artificial Means. Eutrophication refers to the enrichment of aquatic systems by inorganic plant nutrients .To learn more about Causes, Classification, effects and FAQs on...




byjus.com


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Also last spring the water was lower until later may cause we had no spring rains plus the usually winter draw down so the with the light penetration hitting more shallower water thus easier weed growth! Plus the clearer water from fertilizers and manure run off !


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Also last spring the water was lower until later may cause we had no spring rains plus the usually winter draw down so the with the light penetration hitting more shallower water thus easier weed growth! Plus the clearer water from fertilizers and manure run off !


Shhhhh. no one wants to acknowledge or address how they clear cut the giant field over the past 3 years on the south west corner of the causeway that has increased run off or how weed growth proliferates near every stream that enters the lake...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That farm right by jans campground not sure what they raise but it’s bare soil right up too the creek! Not good


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Eutrophication happens on all lakes. Erosion and inflow can change the rate that it happens but happen it will. How many here remember the twin islands on the east and west shore about half way down the south end. Use to be a good place to duck hunt. They are long gone.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

johnboy111711 said:


> Shhhhh. no one wants to acknowledge or address how they clear cut the giant field over the past 3 years on the south west corner of the causeway that has increased run off or how weed growth proliferates near every stream that enters the lake...


I'm confused. Are you in favor of weed growth or in favor of controlling it?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> That farm right by jans campground not sure what they raise but it’s bare soil right up too the creek! Not good


Not sure if there going to continue doing this in other feeder creeks on my home lake"(buckeye). But this spring in one they cleared out some space and put in about a 2 acre wetland with tons of weeds to act as a buffer for the run off. 
They have also done tons of dredging and adding bubblers in areas of the lake. A year before the dam repairs started they had a company staged at one of the ramps "filtering" the water with this big machine built on to a trailer... 
I realize this means absolutely nothing to mosquito lake. But maybe they'll start doing more of this at other lakes around the state. 
There has been a noticable difference in water clarity the last two summers. I can't say why. Definitely no zebra mussels (yet). Hopefully it's from the efforts being put in...
Good luck with mosquito guys,hope they get it right....
I guess Indian lake just purchased one maybe two weed harvesters. Will see how that goes there as well. Lol maybe they'll lease out to you guys😏


----------



## The Rev (Oct 27, 2021)

johnboy111711 said:


> just wanted to give people a heads up they there will be "weed control" proposed and implemented. The pleasure boaters have voiced their concerns, so feel free to voice your concerns to the resource manager on the link if you have appreciated the fishing improvement due to weed growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquito Creek Lake Master Plan


I did as you suggested. Using the link I posted my comment apposing weed control. For the last 60 years when ever there's weed control it damages the fishery and reduces the numbers of catchable fish. Critters in a body of water need weeds for shade, cooler water, oxygen, shelter(place to hide), and an escape area. Killing weeds is like clear cutting a forest except worst because fish can't move to another lake.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> I'm confused. Are you in favor of weed growth or in favor of controlling it?


Both. What I am not in favor of, which is usually the cheapest and most effective way to "control" weeds is the Nuke a lake and spray the aquatic vegetation. It is spread by current and will kill very large areas of the lake. If I had to choose between nothing or kill them all, I would choose nothing all day...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just received the following reply to my initial email about the future of the hydrilla management at Mosquito. I think that it adds more clarity to some of the issues at mosquito and come clarity of the future aquatic management at the lake. I will be pursuing more answers as they become available. Please feel free to share.
"Good morning,
The plan to manage hydrilla at Mosquito Creek Lake is still in the process of being reviewed. No final decisions have been made yet as to the treatment method that will be used. The intent of the post that I wrote and posted on Facebook was to alert the public that hydrilla has been identified in the reservoir and that there is discussion being held on possible management strategies. I will gladly answer your questions in more detail below:
Mosquito Creek Lake was formed in 1944 by the US Army Corps of Engineers who still own the 11,486 acres that include the reservoir and the land around it. We do lease a majority of the property to the State of Ohio for their use. As written in our lease agreement that we have with the State of Ohio, they are responsible for the control of invasive species in the lake. That being said, what we have done is met with the State to explain our needs as the property owner and they have formulated a plan based on our input as well as input from other agencies who have more experience with hydrilla. Currently they have a proposed plan that is being reviewed by the Ohio EPA. When that plan, or any revised plan is approved by the EPA it will come to the Corps as the property owners for final approval. There has been discussion of different options to treat it, and even discussion of what would happen if we didn’t treat it. But, it is too early to announce a proposed plan because if that plan would happen to change it would just lead to further confusion. And that is really what we are trying to avoid. I will say that the urgency for action is to avoid the situation that occurred at Pymatuning Lake. Because of the hurdles that they experienced, by the time they treated hydrilla they had to treat over 800 acres of their lake. Hence, a large amount of herbicide was used even though technically they spot treated their areas. Currently, the amount of affected acreage at Mosquito is 55 acres. If herbicide treatment is chosen as the treatment plan, that means to treat it within the next year will actually have far less “side-effects” as has been seen at other reservoirs.
As an angler myself who has been fishing Mosquito for 31 years and still spend my days off at the lake, I can appreciate the concern and applaud you and others for taking an interest to ensure that we don’t lose the fantastic fishery that our lake has become. And you are correct that in the short term, hydrilla can be beneficial to fish populations. However, it will overtake and destroy the fishery. None of us want that to happen. Once more concrete information becomes available, we will make an announcement on Facebook. Please feel free to email me about this or any other subjects in the future. I did see on Facebook that you emailed someone without receiving a response. If you can please send me the email address that you sent a message to, I will verify that it is correct. Again, thank you and have a great day!
Jamison Conley
Park Ranger, Natural Resource Specialist
US Army Corps of Engineers
Pittsburgh District
Mosquito Creek Lake
Office: 330-638-0032 ext. 0007
Cell: 330-840-8390
[email protected] "


<iframe src="Facebook" width="500" height="274" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="true" allow="autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; picture-in-picture; web-share"></iframe>


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

the


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> I just received the following reply to my initial email about the future of the hydrilla management at Mosquito. I think that it adds more clarity to some of the issues at mosquito and come clarity of the future aquatic management at the lake. I will be pursuing more answers as they become available. Please feel free to share.
> "Good morning,
> The plan to manage hydrilla at Mosquito Creek Lake is still in the process of being reviewed. No final decisions have been made yet as to the treatment method that will be used. The intent of the post that I wrote and posted on Facebook was to alert the public that hydrilla has been identified in the reservoir and that there is discussion being held on possible management strategies. I will gladly answer your questions in more detail below:
> Mosquito Creek Lake was formed in 1944 by the US Army Corps of Engineers who still own the 11,486 acres that include the reservoir and the land around it. We do lease a majority of the property to the State of Ohio for their use. As written in our lease agreement that we have with the State of Ohio, they are responsible for the control of invasive species in the lake. That being said, what we have done is met with the State to explain our needs as the property owner and they have formulated a plan based on our input as well as input from other agencies who have more experience with hydrilla. Currently they have a proposed plan that is being reviewed by the Ohio EPA. When that plan, or any revised plan is approved by the EPA it will come to the Corps as the property owners for final approval. There has been discussion of different options to treat it, and even discussion of what would happen if we didn’t treat it. But, it is too early to announce a proposed plan because if that plan would happen to change it would just lead to further confusion. And that is really what we are trying to avoid. I will say that the urgency for action is to avoid the situation that occurred at Pymatuning Lake. Because of the hurdles that they experienced, by the time they treated hydrilla they had to treat over 800 acres of their lake. Hence, a large amount of herbicide was used even though technically they spot treated their areas. Currently, the amount of affected acreage at Mosquito is 55 acres. If herbicide treatment is chosen as the treatment plan, that means to treat it within the next year will actually have far less “side-effects” as has been seen at other reservoirs.
> ...


]Thank you for posting that johnboy. Sounds like there getting on it early and I hope the end plan works. 

Kip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had a continued conversation with Mr. Conley over the past day and the species of hydrilla, and the possible planned approach really do plausible. much of the conversation is off the record, and there is Zero set in stone until the EPA can weight in, but I found a study that could represent the process in mosquito well (isolated areas, not the whole lake).



https://www.coventryct.org/DocumentCenter/View/4998/Coventry-Lake-2020-Hydrilla-Report


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Funny how a weed is controlled and the people in dc allow the human invasive species to come in! Unreal both sides let that sink in America


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> Funny how a weed is controlled and the people in dc allow the human invasive species to come in! Unreal both sides let that sink in America


Uh...your ancestors were an invasive species here. Let that sink in.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I got Appalachian Indian in me! Yes your right but resources are running more thin and environmental issues are becoming more problematic cause of the human population! WAter issues lack of,fresh water, more containment’s in water ways cause of I got to have a nice Looking yard , feed the world producing more animnals and crops! It all comes back full circle!! Plus natural up and down climate not all on the human race either it happens! If u don’t get this u live in a bubble! Forgot to mention all means of reducing energy including mining for lithium! I have also seen the human race fish out certain areas of nice size fish!! If I do t get this well u do t fish enough


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Uh...your ancestors were an invasive species here. Let that sink in.


I know it's probably hard to believe in this day and age, but there was a time people came to our country legally and were vetted. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What happened to this thread?


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

chaunc said:


> What happened to this thread?


I apologize for contributing to the distraction. This has been a good thread with some good information. I look forward to more good input from johnboy and others. Again I apologize.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry if I offended anyone but I made actually a fact about the human population influencing weed growth! Please keep informed!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

brad crappie said:


> but I made actually a fact about the human population influencing weed growth! Please keep informed!


Indeed, and I agree with mostly everything you have stated, too.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Human influence is what got Mosquito to the point it is now. Zebra mussels clean the water allowing weeds to grow deeper. I believe they have affect Mosquito more than other area lakes because the water exchange rate of Mosquito is no where near close to what it is at other area lakes, like Berlin and West branch. The slower exchange rate means that the Zebra mussels have more time to filter the water. Couple that with the type of reservoir Mosquito is, with its' shallow average depth, and it exacerbates the problem.

Personally, and I am a fisherman, not a recreational boater, I think there are too many weeds at Mosquito, and they need to be controlled. We the human race are the ones that caused the problem, and we now have to control it. Or at least try to control it. The debate is how to control it? Cutting causes fragmentation, and fragmentation leads to more spread. But cutting and removing the cut weeds from the lake means that those weeds aren't decaying in the lake and robbing the water of oxygen.

That's one thing I have yet to see anyone mention, and that is what happens when the weeds die. When weeds die they no longer produce oxygen or clear the water. They deplete oxygen, and stain the water. There's a reason you don't catch fish in the middle of dead weed beds. The cover is still there, but the dissolved oxygen levels in the water are lower. Spraying leads to dead zones in the lake. It doesn't kill the fish, at least that I have seen at other lakes where they spray, like Portage Lakes.

I only bass fish at Mosquito, and I've noticed something over the last 7 or 8 years about the bass on the north end of Mosquito, versus the south end of Mosquito, and I wonder if other bass fisherman have noticed the same thing? The bass on the north end of Mosquito are thicker in body, than the bass on the south end. There are way more bass on the south end of Mosquito, and it's not just because the south end is bigger than the north end. There is no doubts that the high number of weeds on the south end is a major factor for the higher number of bass on that end of the lake. But in general, they're skinnier. Or at least that's what I have been noticing.

Anyhow, there is no simple solution to the weed problem at Mosquito. They need to be controlled, or whether you want to believe it or not, the fishing will decline as far as the average size of the fish goes. It's happened at lakes all over the country, and at lakes within northeast Ohio. It's kind of like the stock market .... the introduction of weeds to a system or greater weed growth and you get a big boom in fishing. But if that boom gets too big, it all comes crashing down.

The one route of control I pray they don't go, is grass carp.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Funny thing is there would be no mosquito lake if not for human influence.
Army corp of engineeers 1944
Ohio’s 3rd largest man made lake


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The spray has killed fish in lakes before maybe not from the actually spray but weeds that were dead were so matted up they could not get out them! That’s what was said at Chautauqua but was it the oxygen depletion or from the spray! Now down at edgewater the boat tow guy said he saw them spray weeds then within days his ducks died! Any way u killed them there will be stain water and lack of oxygen! Spray spreads and kills a vast area! Chop and harvest it out and u can use it in compost! Water when higher and actually good hard winter will help the weed control !


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

where the cancer come from ?
from people made chemicals to generate money.
kenedy orders spray anything with DDT.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

This weekend's Buckeye Sportsman radio show had a segment dealing with this very topic. The encroachment of weeds and tactics on how to fish them.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Moo Juice said:


> This weekend's Buckeye Sportsman radio show had a segment dealing with this very topic. The encroachment of weeds and tactics on how to fish them.


thanks for informing Moo, I'll be tuning it in. 👍


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I remember the thick weedbeds grew out to depths of 8-9 feet at Mosquito in the late seventies, early eighties(remember the big, diner plate sized “gills” bedded on the edge of these weeds as the dense weeds went all the way back to shore)! This was before any alien mussels were present! With more “clarity” today, are those weeds growing “thicker”, to deeper depths, thus invading more of the lake’s surface area?(I only, infrequently, fish there “these days” thru the ice or when water is too cold to support max. weed growth is why I’m asking.)


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> I remember the thick weedbeds grew out to depths of 8-9 feet at Mosquito in the late seventies, early eighties(remember the big, diner plate sized “gills” bedded on the edge of these weeds as the dense weeds went all the way back to shore)! This was before any alien mussels were present! With more “clarity” today, are those weeds growing “thicker”, to deeper depths, thus invading more of the lake’s surface area?(I only, infrequently, fish there “these days” thru the ice or when water is too cold to support max. weed growth is why I’m asking.)


LASt year weeds were out to around 12ft in one area this year I find them to like 9-10ft . I did not fish the whole lake so not sure at every weed bed


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My recollection of the weeds in the late 70's and early 80's were that the majority of the thick weed beds were in the 4 - 5' range. And yes they did pretty much go all the way to the shore. Stopping maybe around 1' But they were localized weed beds with plenty of alleys between clumps to throw a spinnerbait in. The weed beds didn't really tail out to deeper water, as they do now. They were like a defined edge that came all the way to the surface. Fishing them was much easier than it is now. At least for me. 

Now it's just crazy how many weeds there are compared to then. Weed beds in some areas are thick out to 9' of water, and they tail out to as deep as 11' down by the dam. BTW, those areas are growing larger every year. I am a bass fisherman so navigating wees are part of fishing, but now it's just ridiculous. You have to go in either under electric power dodging clumps as you go, or go in on the big motor with it trimmed up high, or you're going to clog your water intakes. That's on the south end, which is pretty much a 5 mile long weed bed from the causeway to the dam on the west side, and the east side is getting to be the same way. 

As far as the north end, back in the late 70s and mid 80's, Pikie Bay was about the only place there were any weeds. Now there are weeds on the north end, but they're getting to be like the south end was back in the mid 80's. 

As far as the thick weed beds not going all the way to the shore now, I think that's due to the drought of 88, and the drought of 91. I believe the water being so low for so long and in such close proximity being only 3 years apart, killed all the shallow mil foil beds. They're starting to come back some, though.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Moo Juice said:


> This weekend's Buckeye Sportsman radio show had a segment dealing with this very topic. The encroachment of weeds and tactics on how to fish them.


Moo, what station, day and time is this show? Is it on NE Ohio radio station?

Thanks


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

baitguy said:


> Moo, what station, day and time is this show? Is it on NE Ohio radio station?
> 
> Thanks


Original air times are 5:00a.m. on some stations. I listen to WNIR out of Akron which replays it on Sundays at 5:00 a.m. I believe you can catch all the shows online. Buckeye sportsman.net. Dan Armitage is the host who is also "Airwaves" on OGF.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

baitguy said:


> Moo, what station, day and time is this show? Is it on NE Ohio radio station?
> 
> Thanks


Its on at 6 am Saturday 570 in Younstown followed by another outdoor show at 7


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Buckeye Sportsman podcast is available, too.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

any update on this? Still planning on spraying?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

mepps_fisher said:


> any update on this? Still planning on spraying?


I have not heard any updates. It will need to be approved by the EPA first. I am sure this is not a quick process. There also may need to be an impact study, although it wasn't discussed.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I have sent both of u pms


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I sent a follow up email this morning to Mr. Conley and he confirmed they are still in a standby mode and have not received an approval for any plan that may be put into place.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Am I crazy or does it seem like the Milfoil around the state park marina, bottom 1/4 of the lake have been significantly knocked back in the past 2 weeks? areas I was targeting milfoil in the spring are bare bottom right now.


----------



## markw620 (Jun 15, 2012)

I saw the state spraying out there weeks ago. Evidently the 2 pleasure boaters out there win over the 100's of fishermen.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

I was also curious about that as my son and I were out there fishing Thursday evening for catfish and I was concerned the way everybody was talking that we would be into all kinds of weeds. I did not see one weed out in the main lake where we were fishing. We were in as shallow as 8 ft at one time. This was at night so I couldn't really visibly see but I was surprised that there were no weeds based on all the talk about the lake being very weedy.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Human influence is what got Mosquito to the point it is now. Zebra mussels clean the water allowing weeds to grow deeper. I believe they have affect Mosquito more than other area lakes because the water exchange rate of Mosquito is no where near close to what it is at other area lakes, like Berlin and West branch. The slower exchange rate means that the Zebra mussels have more time to filter the water. Couple that with the type of reservoir Mosquito is, with its' shallow average depth, and it exacerbates the problem.
> 
> Personally, and I am a fisherman, not a recreational boater, I think there are too many weeds at Mosquito, and they need to be controlled. We the human race are the ones that caused the problem, and we now have to control it. Or at least try to control it. The debate is how to control it? Cutting causes fragmentation, and fragmentation leads to more spread. But cutting and removing the cut weeds from the lake means that those weeds aren't decaying in the lake and robbing the water of oxygen.
> 
> ...


Yep, The sportsman's club I belong to did that before I joined. Our main lakes are old limestone quarries, so the water is incredibly clear. Rather than figure out how to fish weeds, they bitched so much that the board put grass carp in. After a certain amount of time those lakes were totally devoid of any weed growth whatsoever! And the fishing started to go to hell. So much so, that eventually the board sponsored a contest to eliminate as many grass carp as they could. The top finishers would divide the pot. All methods, including spearfishing were legal. I know the grass carp are supposed to be a triploid species, thus sterile. But, a whole lot more came out of those lakes than went in!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Do they have to advertise that they are going to spray or can they just do it when they want?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ranger487 said:


> Do they have to advertise that they are going to spray or can they just do it when they want?


They can just spray away as far as I know


----------



## fishnmachine (Sep 20, 2014)

Hadn't been out in 10 days....many of the weed lines we fish are gone..anyone else seeing this....chemicals or cut idk????


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

EPA=ever present authority . I quit fishing there because of the weed overgrowth. I hope as do several of my friends they do clean up SOME of the vegetation so I can go back to fishing there. I have allot of gear doing nothing but collecting dust. It will help some people from overheating outboards too.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope the weeds dissipate, that's when I am most successful at Mosquito. Late August or early September


----------

